# Colourpoint british shorthair show.1st nov



## Jen26 (Apr 22, 2008)

Any one going this saturday, iam probably going , not to show though just looking


----------



## Biawhiska (Mar 28, 2008)

I'm not going, where abouts is it?????? You should come visit the siamese show instead :001_tongue:


----------



## Soupie (Sep 2, 2008)

it's only up the road from us at the Rex Vix - my friend is judging there and showing her Selkirk at the Rex


----------



## Biawhiska (Mar 28, 2008)

oh yeah it's not far at all is it.


----------



## Jen26 (Apr 22, 2008)

Think its in studley, about an hour from here


----------



## Biawhiska (Mar 28, 2008)

yeah saw it was studly now..


----------



## Jen26 (Apr 22, 2008)

did anyone make it, i didnt unfortunatly


----------

